# Oven baked clay



## Woodchipper (Mar 20, 2017)

The wife was in the local Joann shop buying some fabric for a project that he has going for the granddaughters.  I was browsing the craft area and found a oven baked clay by the name of Sculpey.  They had several different colors on the shelf.  Has anyone used this particular product before?  Your thoughts on it?


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 20, 2017)

I have never used this product.  PSI has a whole product line of polyclay products and Esty has many beautiful poly clay pens listed.  See the below listed site which references PSI. http://www.polymerclaycentral.com/claypen.html


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenV (Mar 20, 2017)

Sculpy is one of many brands of polymer clay.  When my wife was making beads with polyclay it was one of her less than favorite brands.

It and other brands can be formed around tubes and made into pens.

There is a learning curve, and skill is involved.

Have at it!!!


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 20, 2017)

> that he has going for the granddaughters


Ooops! Read that as "she!"

Thanks for your candid answers and references.


----------

